# Fur buyers in GF area or traveling fur buyers



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone have any info on this topic?

How about a fur buyer who travels around the RR Valley area?

I live in GF, and I teach school and coach track in the spring so my free time is limited but I have some fur I want to sell here soon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I would hang on to it if you can till the prices go back up. My buddy is sitting on a freezer full of ***** till they go back up in the late Fall early Winter. A $15 **** hide now is worth $18 in December.

for future referance I would like to know who the fur buyer is and were he stops too, I am thinking about heading over there next fall and taking a few ***** on the family farm and adjoining farms.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Get ahold of Rick Tischaefer at 701-626-7150, he is our organization president and also a recieving agent for NAFA. He runs the state 2x/yr and I know that he stops in your area.

I believe he is done with his runs for this year though?


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

trapper,

does he stop around buffalo?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am not sure you would have to call him. I know that he has people around the state that recieve for him as well.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I found this while looking around the NAFA website

http://www.nafa.ca/trapper/routes/US_NDE.pdf

looks like you missed his last pickup yesterday. It also looks like I will be packing all my furs back to Montana to sell to the buyer there if he has the same pickup dates as he did this year.

heres the list for Westen ND
http://www.nafa.ca/trapper/routes/US_NDW.pdf

and the lists for Northen MN 
http://www.nafa.ca/trapper/routes/US_NMN.pdf

and Southen MN
http://www.nafa.ca/trapper/routes/US_SMN.pdf


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Doogie said:


> I found this while looking around the NAFA website
> 
> http://www.nafa.ca/trapper/routes/US_NDE.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowshark (Jan 31, 2007)

Check out Groenewold's website. Don't know how close there buyers get to you. They pay pretty good on most stuff. I haven't been real happy with ther prices on beaver and otter though.

http://www.gfwco.com/furroutes.htm

This is there link!


----------



## lladnarc (Feb 17, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> Anyone have any info on this topic?
> 
> How about a fur buyer who travels around the RR Valley area?
> 
> ...


[Edited due to :spam: ]. ND trapper.


----------



## wi_hunter (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes I would also like to know if there is anywhere within a half hour drive of Grand Forks (I hope I'm not being to wishful) where I could sell furs and how do each of them want the fur prepared. This would be very helpful to help me continue my hobby while I am at school here.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Since I originally posted this I have taken my fur to Dusty's fur shed in Downer MN. It is 15 miles past Fargo on the interstate on the way to MPLS. Good buyer to sell too and is very honest.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with Fallguy. I take all my fur to Dusty's Fur Shed as well. I have been to every fur buyer in the area except one and Dusty is the one I choose to do buisness with.


----------



## wi_hunter (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help so far guys! I'm enjoying this form so far


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

dose he buy green furor just stuff that has been put up??


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Give him a call he has a website I think. I know he buys on the carcass. When I go in there he always has a huge pile of animals laying inside thawing and he is sitting there fleshing. I am sure he will buy all types.


----------



## deer'slayer (Oct 20, 2008)

does anyone know who buys fur in alabama


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can sell furs, either skinned or still on the carcass, around the Billings area?


----------



## single-shot (Dec 16, 2008)

if your an archer you can make a nice bow quiver with you furs...i have a friend that does it for friends and they look great


----------

